# Adjustable Squeegee Trowel



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

did a house with a light tuxture and Marshalltown squeegee works sweet!!!:thumbup: I have a 12'' and a 18'' :thumbsup:when I was doing the leds today I wanted a bigger one they work so nice. I could use a 30"
http://www.marshalltown.com/Products.aspx?D=300&S=336&C=C3197


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> did a house with a light tuxture and Marshalltown squeegee works sweet!!!:thumbup: I have a 12'' and a 18'' :thumbsup:when I was doing the leds today I wanted a bigger one they work so nice. I could use a 30"
> http://www.marshalltown.com/Products.aspx?D=300&S=336&C=C3197


They should make a Darby squeegee.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> They should make a Darby squeegee.


I think a Darby squeegee would be cool...jim do you here what he is saying:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I think a Darby squeegee would be cool...jim do you here what he is saying:thumbsup:


This is a good start. 

http://youtu.be/nrDyAY4F1nc


----------

